# another gi/gyn surgery coding question



## hotmailmary@hotmail.com (Jan 14, 2010)

any ideas on this one:

PROCEDURES: 
1. Exploratory laparotomy. 
2. Resection of mass of the rectovaginal septum with radical 
right pelvic side wall dissection, and block hysterectomy, BSO, 
resection posterior lateral vagina, low anterior resection with 
stapled colorectostomy, mobilization of splenic flexure, loop 
ileostomy, right ureterolysis, placement of right ureteral stent, 
bilateral pelvic lymph node dissection, periaortic lymph node 
dissection, appendicectomy.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 15, 2010)

What have you chosen so far for a code? Maybe we can tell you if you are on the right track


----------



## hotmailmary@hotmail.com (Jan 15, 2010)

44207 Laparoscopy, surgical; colectomy, partial, with anastomosis, with coloproctostomy (low pelvic anasto
modifer  62

44213 Laparoscopy, surgical, mobilization (take-down) of splenic flexure performed in conjunction with partial colectomy (List separately in addition to primary procedure)   add on
modifer 62

49205 Excision or destruction, open, intra-abdominal tumors, cysts or endometriomas, 1 or more peritoneal, mesenteric, or retroperitoneal primary or secondary tumors; largest tumor greater than 10.0 cm diam
modifer 62,51

50715  ureterolysis
modifer 62,59,51

44310 Ileostomy or jejunostomy, non-tube 
modifer 62,51

58150  abd hysterectomy
modifer 62,51

50605  Ureterotomy for insertion of indwelling stent, all types
modifer 62,51

38562  Limited lymphadenectomy for staging (separate procedure); pelvic and para-
modifer 62,51

57106  Vaginectomy, partial removal of vaginal wall;
modifer 62,51

44955-Appendectomy; when done for indicated purpose at time of other major procedure (not as separate procedure) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure  add on
modifier 62


----------

